# Specialized BG Pro Road Shoe vs. Sidi Genius 5.5



## lewis3000us (Feb 26, 2009)

I have tried on, and am deciding between the Specialized BG Pro Road Shoe and the Sidi Genius 5.5. Turns out they are within $13 of each other in my case, so the price difference is negligible.

Tell me what you recommend, and why!

I ride about 100 miles per week when I am riding (kinda taking a break during rainy spell out here in California.) I prefer short climbing rides, but will be doing some centuries this year. Old shoes are totally warn out an I can't ride more than 30 miles without getting numb in the toes.

I use orthotics, have a high arch and a high instep. With is about medium.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I can't say anything about the Specialized shoes because I've never even seen them let alone worn them. I did have a pair of the Sidis and I didn't like them. In fact I sold them used on Ebay a few months after I got them. I went back to my old favorites, Shimanos.


----------



## lewis3000us (Feb 26, 2009)

Mr. Versatile said:


> ...I did have a pair of the Sidis and I didn't like them. In fact I sold them used on Ebay a few months after I got them. I went back to my old favorites, Shimanos.


Were the Sidis too narrow, or was it something else?

Which Shimanos are you using now?

Tom


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

I have three pair of Sidi's (2 mtb, 1 road). I have one pair of specialized pro roads.

As much as I want to like the Sidi road shoes, the specialized are more comfortable for my feet shape/weight distribuition etc. I am on the lookout for some specialized mtb shoes now ... although only considering their pro range.

Just to note, my Sidi's are all 47 (the newer ones seem to have shorter straps and are a pinch to do up over the top of my foot), and my specialized are 46's, and are in no way tighter or smaller than my Sidi's.


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I wear the Sidi Mega (wide) and recently tried a pair of Spec. and found them rather tight and uncomfortable. Still haven't found a great alternative to Mega Sidi's for wide feet....


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Bike Shoes are like Saddles and Bibs: They are all different and you have to decide which works best for you. Sidis work fine for me, they are all I have (5 pairs total). I have two pairs of 5.5s, the older composite carbon sole and the newer carbon too. Both fit me fine The owners of my LBS carry Sidis and Specialized, along with other brands, and they both ride Specialized exclusively now that they have tried them. 

Both are quality shoes. Try them on with the orthotics you will wear in them and decide which is best for your foot.


----------



## lewis3000us (Feb 26, 2009)

Great feedback, thank you all much.

I guess I am leaning toward the Specialized considering they have carbon fiber soles, while 5.5s have carbon composite. I tried the Sidi Megas and determined that I don't need the added width. I also tried the Ergo 2, but found them to be a bit too low volume for my high instep. The guys at Sidi told me that only the Ergo 2 is low volume, while the remainder of the line is a bit bigger volume (relatively speaking.)

Great thing about the Sidi's is that the seem to fit right out of the box, while the Spec Pro Roads feel like they need some break-in. 

Still considering...


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

The Specialized shoes come with a built in Varus wedge, which might (or might not) cause problems, especially if you wear orthotics. I used the Specialized footbeds with the varus wedge for a couple of years with Shimano shoes. Took them out recently and I found I do better without them. The problem with the varus wedge is I lacked power with my right leg.


----------



## lewis3000us (Feb 26, 2009)

Dinosaur said:


> The Specialized shoes come with a built in Varus wedge, which might (or might not) cause problems, especially if you wear orthotics. I used the Specialized footbeds with the varus wedge for a couple of years with Shimano shoes. Took them out recently and I found I do better without them. The problem with the varus wedge is I lacked power with my right leg.


Dinosaur, 

I did not see the wedge when I replaced the footbed with my orthotic in the store. Is the wedge built into the Specialized footbed? If not, then how does one take the wedge out of the Specialized shoe?

Tom


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*I stand corrected*

It's been awhile since I clicked on the Specialized site. Their shoes now come with the BG footbeds (says nothing about the shims). They used to have the varus wedge built into the shoe, I guess that was older models. The wedge can be taken out. It took me a little adjusting period. I do have a different problem. I've had hip surgery and have a compression screw in my right hip and a ti rod in my femur. I think the varus wedge did not work for me for that reason. I did wear custom orthotics when I ran, but that was years ago. I have narrow feet and high arches. The BG footbeds by themselves are pretty good. Mine are just broken down with use and I went back to my Superfeet insoles. Sorry for the bad info, I should have checked first. I could not tell you which shoes to go with. 


Dino


----------



## carlhulit (Nov 5, 2005)

not road shoes but my sidi dominators have fallen apart after only 2 seasons, my older sidi genius are still going strong, the new sidis seem to be lacking in quality as many of my friends have had similar issues, im going to specialized for the next pair ymmv


----------



## lewis3000us (Feb 26, 2009)

I found this: http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCTechPopup.jsp?pid=Shoes_KeyTech09, and this: http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/BG%20FIT%20Whitepaper.pdf.

Looks like thy have a forefoot varus wedge built into the outsole of the BG shoes now.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

I've riden Specialized BG Pro's for about 4 years now and love them. They feel a bit odd at first with the BG pressure distribution system they have in place, but they're extremely durable (I've only broken one ratchet strap in 4 years) and feel great once broken in. 
No problems with mine...but honestly, buy which one feels better. Its not about what a bunch of people on the internet say...


----------



## lewis3000us (Feb 26, 2009)

Since so many people voted for the Specialized, I guess I need to go that route!

Well actually, I was leaning that way before. But the reality is that I really do value the feedback I get on this forum. And I do believe riding experience is valuable to hear about.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

As already pointed out it all depends on finding the best fit for your feet (length, hight, width) as far as width is concerned Shimano & Sidi are about the same fit, NW is a tad wider, Spec is even wider and longer than NW and Sidi Mega range the widest. However there are some exceptions to the rule within each range so best to try them for fit.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

lewis3000us said:


> Since so many people voted for the Specialized, I guess I need to go that route!
> 
> Well actually, I was leaning that way before. But the reality is that I really do value the feedback I get on this forum. And I do believe riding experience is valuable to hear about.
> 
> Thanks, Tom


 I have been riding/racing with the specialized bg pro carbon for 3 seasons and would say its as good performance-wise as any shoe on the market. I just picked up a new pair last month. I also have the new ergo 2. there are some differences between the two: fit ( spec is much higher volume ( I wear size 42 in spec, 43 in sidi), the ratchet mech is much better on the sidi ( can micro adjust to get that perfect fit), insoles are far superior on the specialized ( won't effect you if you use orthotics), sidi comfort is unmatched.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I have worn Sidi's for years. 
For some reason I wanted to try something new.
Bought the Specialized Pro Road. The seemed to fit great. Seemed is the key word.
The padding on the tounge stops in the wrong place for me. They eat the top of my foot up.
(the area from the top of foot where it bends at your ankle)
I developed a huge blister that after 4 months is still red. I have tried everything to make them work. No dice.

They are super nice shoes but are cut a little high on the ankle for me.
If you are set on giving them a shot be sure to wear them in the store for some time.

What size do you where. Mine have about 500 miles on them and need a good home.


----------



## lewis3000us (Feb 26, 2009)

pigpen said:


> What size do you where. Mine have about 500 miles on them and need a good home.


 In those shoes, I ware size 43.5. What size do you have?


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Sorry mine are 47's.
Never used the footbed that came with them. I already using the blue footbed in my sidis and used them the few time I tried to use the Specialized.


----------



## lewis3000us (Feb 26, 2009)

I am now considering some Shimano shoes as well in this thread: link.


----------



## alias33 (Sep 15, 2008)

I've got the sidi 5.5's and love their fit and stiffness, great shoe!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Longtime Sidi man here - but it doesn't matter what other people wear. You have to find out which ones fit you best. You have to try them on - then you will know.


----------



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a pair of Sidi 5 almost brand new in whites in a 45 that I am trying to sell so I can buy some Specialized Pros. If you like the sidis I will give them for 175.00


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I had the Specialized in a 48 wide that were OK but did not fit me as well as Sidi 48 Megas. The Specialized were too tight up front and too loose in the heel. I've heard others also say they found Specialized too loose in the heel.


----------



## Cat 3 boy (Aug 20, 2002)

Long time Sidi user her who is now v impressed by Giro Prolight slx, they have adjustable arch supports and weigh very little.

Will not be returning to Sidi!

PS Giro Factor may be a less expensive alternative

HTH


----------

